# Marlow weir - night/moonlit



## rcarca (Sep 22, 2013)

A couple of shots from the other night. I am not a great user of tripods (generally too bulky to carry round all the time), but I had little option for these exposures:




Marlow Weir in moonlight by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 5Diii, 24-105mmL at 24mm, ISO 500, 30secs at f10.0

I cannot choose between these first two...




Marlow Weir in moonlight by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 32mm, 25 secs at f10.0

And the last one:




Marlow Weir in moonlight by RCARCARCA, on Flickr

EXIF: 47mm, 20 secs at f10.0

Thanks for looking

Richard


----------



## Menace (Sep 23, 2013)

Well done Richard - nice work.

I really like the first one due to cleaner bottom right of the image - without the light reflections.

Hope you shoot more of these.


----------

